
The Fastest way for Designers to get Feedback from team mates and users - howdy_folks
http://www.fizzl.io/
======
pablo_ux
Looks handy. I like the 24hr cap. Follows the lean principles. Nice

~~~
shellfish_UI
Agreed - Nice to see a tool that actually focus' on a very big problem with a
pretty simple solution. Could be cool to add feedback metrics.

